# Travel Destinations > Middle East >  Travel Between Middle Eastern Countries?

## MiddleEast

Do people here have experience travelling between countries in the Middle East? I am going to be in Amman, Jordan for awhile and I would like to go to Lebanon but it seems kind of tricky in terms of visas and going through Isreal or through Syria. Does anyone have advice on this matter? Should I just try to fly from Amman to Beirut?

----------


## jason

I’d like to recommend visiting Jordan which is prominent due to its huge antique castles which are Shobak and Karak, where tease battles can be fought and mediaeval banquets are served under the vaulted walls and powerful ramparts.

----------


## andrwclark

You should try to visit most of them. In case, you have problem related to Visa, leave that company. Flying is best to reach there, but you will be rid off from many places. you should travel by car. You may use International SIM card to avoid roaming.

----------


## GFI

Well, I’d like to recommend visiting Dubai which is one of the world famous landmarks for fun holidays and tour etc.
When you reach there then you’ll find lots of activities like Dubai city tour, desert safari, Burj Khalifa tour, Helicopter tour and wild wadi tour etc. So visiting there and keep enjoying.

----------


## milfordplaza

The area between Arabia and India are generally designated by the Middle East. Although there has been much disagreement on those countries that are considered part of the region is known as the Middle East, many geographers agreed during recent years that the Middle East consists of 17 countries.

----------


## palestinevisit

After our visit of Palestine and Jerusalem, I would like to say that you should visit once. There are many places to visit and become your trip very memorable. VISIT PALESTINE is the best travel company for that.

----------


## princebroew

You should try to visit them. In this case, you have a problem with the visas, leave that company. Flying is the best way to get there, but you will get rid off from many places. You must travel by car. You can use international SIM card to avoid roaming.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Many geographers agreed during recent years that the Middle East.I will definitely recommend you to travelers to take a tour towards this place.

----------


## davidsmith36

Indeed, I'd jump at the chance to suggest going to Dubai which is one of the world popular milestones for no particular reason occasions and visit and so forth. 
When you reach there then you'll discover bunches of exercises like Dubai city visit, forsake safari, Burj Khalifa visit, Helicopter visit and wild aqueduct visit and so on. So going by there and continue getting a charge out of.

----------


## steffidsouza46

Note that by visiting Israel you may not enter (on the same passport) all Middle Eastern, Gulf or North African countries, apart from Bahrain, Egypt, Iraq, Jordan, Qatar, Oman, Morocco, Mauritania, and Tunisia.
There are actually several countries in the region that remain stable despite the ... There's somewhere between 500,0001,000,000 people living there, and an overwhelming majority of them denounce violence of any sort.

----------


## palestinevisit

After our visit of Palestine and Jerusalem, I would like to say that you should visit once. There are many places to visit and become your trip very memorable. VISIT PALESTINE is the best travel company for that.

----------


## princebroew

You should try to visit them. In this case, you have a problem with the visas, leave that company. Flying is the best way to get there, but you will get rid off from many places. You must travel by car. You can use international SIM card to avoid roaming.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Many geographers agreed during recent years that the Middle East.I will definitely recommend you to travelers to take a tour towards this place.

----------


## davidsmith36

Indeed, I'd jump at the chance to suggest going to Dubai which is one of the world popular milestones for no particular reason occasions and visit and so forth. 
When you reach there then you'll discover bunches of exercises like Dubai city visit, forsake safari, Burj Khalifa visit, Helicopter visit and wild aqueduct visit and so on. So going by there and continue getting a charge out of.

----------


## steffidsouza46

Note that by visiting Israel you may not enter (on the same passport) all Middle Eastern, Gulf or North African countries, apart from Bahrain, Egypt, Iraq, Jordan, Qatar, Oman, Morocco, Mauritania, and Tunisia.
There are actually several countries in the region that remain stable despite the ... There's somewhere between 500,0001,000,000 people living there, and an overwhelming majority of them denounce violence of any sort.

----------

